# "Geek" Glasses/Geek Chic. what's your opinion?



## luvsic (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey all, it's been a while since I've made a fashion post I feel, so here is another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This will garner no in-between answers, probably, and they're still a little avant-garde for the every day. I myself am afraid of trying to pull them off...in fact, I don't even know where I'd find a pair =P plus, I feel they're kind of useless because I do have a pair of real glasses.

But, without futher ado, what do you think of *"geek" glasses*?
















http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/q...g?t=1245048969

My mom thinks they're horrendous. I don't know though, I find them endearing for some reason. HOWEVER, You must pair them with the right outfit or you'll end up with a trainwreck. I was thinking of pairing them with my regular *"geek chic"* outfit but I don't know if that would be overkill.

See, geek chic on the other hand, is a style I adore. Again, you must know how to pair up the right pieces or else you WILL end up looking like a super outdated geek. And we don't want that.

I wear this (something similar)..and actually got *gasp* compliments!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















^ LOVE this look.

So geek glasses - they're definitely not for the faint of heart. I feel like if I wore these around campus I'd just be bombarded with the following reactions:


























or maybe even...






, but just maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But geek chic, on the other hand, I totally dig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you guys think?


----------



## macnoob85 (Jun 15, 2009)

i LOVE geek glasses! here are mine:

i love nerdy glasses and bows! on DailyBooth

and i love these too:

face of the day. smokey eye using... on DailyBooth


----------



## widdershins (Jun 15, 2009)

I love this look. I think it's uber cute. And Johnny Depp looks extra yum in them. Definitely don't be afraid to wear them on campus--you'll look quirky gorgeous


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 15, 2009)

.


----------



## User49 (Jun 15, 2009)

I secretly love them


----------



## Willa (Jun 15, 2009)

Do not want
Hipsters.


----------



## nunu (Jun 15, 2009)

I like them if they are rectangular sized (like the pictures macnoob85 posted) but if they are round and long, it's a no no for me.


----------



## metal_romantic (Jun 15, 2009)

They can look good... or bad.
I think the "geek" look is about saying "I'm interested in more important things than fashion", and therefore...
wearing them because it's fashionable to do so.... bad
wearing them without even knowing they were fashionable... possibly good

...so if you know they're fashionable? Maybe not so good... I'm undecided.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 15, 2009)

I wear glasses similar to the first guy in the second row of that celeb photo grid. (not the ones in my avatar) I love the geek chic look. My style is much more casual compared to the runway looks, but it's sooo my style!
There was a girl at my high school who fucking ROCKED the geek chic look every day. One day, she wore these pair of "Grandpa glasses", a bright vintage t-shirt, high waisted jeans with suspenders, and high top sneakers.
She totally pulled it off, too.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I like them if they are rectangular sized (like the pictures macnoob85 posted) but if they are round and long, it's a no no for me._

 
What she said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh but that doesn't include Mr. Depp..


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 15, 2009)

Geek glasses are so cool, but it's more of a costume item.
I always think of Buddy Holly...
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_slmprLWccJ...-On-726588.jpg

Back during my junior year of high school (2003), I was a "preppy geek".  
When I dressed "geek", I loved it.  
I had bought a few glasses (more of the long rectangle shape) from Hot Topic for $7 at the time.  I also would wear a tight fitting hoody sweater (usually bright red) with a long sleeve plaid top under.  The collar of the shirt (popped up), cuff and bottom portion of the top would be exposed out of the sweater. With denim and red slip-on Van's to match.  I was so cool, lmao.  I would walk around school with a big smile.  If I looked silly, at least people would remember me.

Currently, the sunglass version is everywhere.
As seen on RayBan's website:  Ray-Ban Official Website
But with the 1950's office attire is very cute.  I love the 1950's era.
More props to you if you sport the look even with people saying "wtf?".


----------



## luvsic (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_I love this look. I think it's uber cute. And Johnny Depp looks extra yum in them. Definitely don't be afraid to wear them on campus--you'll look quirky gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well I would hope so!!! I might just wear them to fashion club meetings. 

I think I like the rectangular top glasses more than the circular Harry Potter-esque ones. I still like the larger geek-glasses though too :X they're bold and odd. I was kind of a geek myself during high school, and began to start loving fashion in college, so I thought to myself, what better way to whimsically remember my geekiness and combine my new found love for style than geek-chic fashion? 

I found pairs at metro park I might be able to work with:

Metropark / Metropark / Geek Glasses

Metropark / Metropark / Buddy Holly Glasses

haha. I already have glasses for eye sight, but these are more of a fashion statement, I guess :O

macnoob85, you rock those girl!

chocolategoddess, love those glasses that he's wearing...you should post a pic! I want a pair myself.


----------



## belle89 (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't like them. It's like faking bad vision to me.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 15, 2009)

Overall, I really like this type of look, especially when it suits a person's personal style and personality.  I dig it.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 15, 2009)

I think glasses, especially heavy rims, are as hot as hell. I don't care if they're on a man, woman, dog, or fire hydrant.


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Jun 15, 2009)

My everyday glasses are geeky. A few years ago I switched from mostly invisible rims to big chunky rectangle ones. My bf and coworkers all think they're adorable on me, so I'm happy.
I fully support geek chic, but it seems totally silly if you don't need glasses to see.


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 15, 2009)

I love geek glasses a la Weezer style. Have they only just come out on the runways? Excuse the dumb face, but heres mine:


----------



## Hilly (Jun 15, 2009)

I love geeky glasses!!!!


----------



## luvsic (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I love geek glasses a la Weezer style. Have they only just come out on the runways? Excuse the dumb face, but heres mine:




_

 
One word: HOT. You totally are working those, girl.

I want THOSE glasses! they're effin' awesome!!


----------



## macnoob85 (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belle89* 

 
_I don't like them. It's like faking bad vision to me._

 
I agree, with the faking part.  If you don't have bad vision, then wearing glasses is kind of dumb.  I, on the other hand, actually can't see, lol.  My glasses aren't a fashion statement, I actually bad vision.


----------



## revinn (Jun 17, 2009)

I think they're awesome. Hell, you're in college! This is the time to get away with trying out crazy trends! At least, that's what I tell myself.. Maybe I'll get myself a pair; I'm due for new frames as it is.


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 17, 2009)

Katie Holmes looks like an idiot in these glasses.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 17, 2009)

I think  it's cute, but not for me. They sell them at nordstrom bp for ten bucks.


----------



## Tahti (Jun 18, 2009)

I think it's pretty awesome actually! I have terrible eyesight, and I usually wear contacts, but I'm sick of them... my eyes get terrible in the summer from hay fever ;/ I'm going to the opticians today to get a new pair of glasses as I lost mine about 3 weeks ago.

I love the idea of big geek glasses because eye makeup can actually be VISIBLE behind them! My last pair were rectangular mod glasses, and they totally overshadowed my eyes, they were too big and statement-y.

I hope I can find a pair, not entirely sure if I can pull them off though ;O I'll have to wait and see... I always spend about 2 hours trying on glasses at the opticians, lol!..


----------



## luvsic (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, I already have bad vision lol, but I don't necessarily if I'd want to get my "geek glasses" prescribed. I wouldn't want to wear them every day since they don't match with everything, and to me, they're just a fashion accessory, like a necklace. I just would want to put them on when I want to add a little attitude to my outfits. But I don't know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I need to get some at Nordstrom!! They're even cheaper than the Metropark ones!!


----------



## staceb1990 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm so happy that glasses are in style now. I'm too lazy to wear contacts everyday, so I'm always wearing glasses. And i actually look better in my glasses then I do without.


----------



## Bbatcave (Jun 19, 2009)

I own huge Persol glasses for my prescription.
I HATE having people ask if they're real or not.
I guess I'll just have to deal till the fad has past-


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_chocolategoddess, love those glasses that he's wearing...you should post a pic! I want a pair myself._

 
They're pretty geeky but still wearable.




Don't I just look happy to be alive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I was looking at this picture for a while and totally reralized how much I look like my dad when I wear glasses. :S


----------



## Tahti (Jun 19, 2009)

I got myself a pair of library nerd glasses, I love them! And more than that, everyone else seems to love them too and keeps asking to try them on xD Geek FTW!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2009)

I wore glasses for 14 years. The ONLY glasses I'mma put on now are SUNglasses.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 19, 2009)

I have TERRIBLE vision, and recently started wearing contacts. I would never buy a pair of these glasses that were actually prescription, because I would feel like it was more for fashion, and if I needed to wear them to see.....just no. Because id end up taking them off for some reason. id rather be able to take them off, and have my contacts on and still be able to see, than to not be able to take these off. 

But they are really cute, maybe Ill get a pair. I wouldnt wear a complete geeky outfit though, Id just wear like, jeans and a t shirt?


----------



## luvsic (Jun 20, 2009)

^^ yeah, I think I would wear something really casual with the glasses, probably just cute shorts/jeans and a v-neck boyfriend t-shirt, and maybe a blazer too if I feel like it. On daring days I might wear one of the "geek" outfits I posted in the OP.

Chocolategoddess, you look so cute.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 21, 2009)

SO....

I GOT A PAIR. And it's definitely something that needs getting used to. I got the pair from metropark, the buddy holly glasses. 






And yep, my sister's first response was definitely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... it was really funny actually. She seemed a *little* more persuaded when she saw her lover, Zachary Quinto, wearing them though. Strange how when celebrities sport "questionable" fashion choices it automatically becomes ok to the general public *rolls eyes*

I think it'll take some guts to wear them out but I'm happy for now. My friend, who is a little more conservative, thinks they're cute. They're a little overpowering for my face but I think I'll find a way to work them. I just have to style my hair right and I have to MAKE SURE I wear makeup with them or else I risk looking like...well, a real nerd


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 21, 2009)

I want a pair SO badly.

When im in the costume room, i often wear them and pretend im Mrs Buddy Holly. roowww


----------



## Kalico (Jun 21, 2009)

I love the statement it sorta makes. Like, "I'm sexy and I know it - so I don't have to take myself too seriously."

Seems too obvious when some people do it... like Kanye West. GAG. But you could pull it off so easy.


----------



## Amantis (Jun 21, 2009)

While it looks pretty awesome on some people, I'm not a big fan of the geek style glasses myself. However, I love those slim ones with metal frames that make you look like an executive. I used to wear them as a kid, but because I have a pretty small nose and the fact that the frame is plastic, they kept slipping off. Slipping off = not a good look!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 21, 2009)

I used to wear the hugest geeky glasses when I was 6. They had an E.T logo on them. People laughed, but I was ahead of my time?!


----------



## luvsic (Jun 21, 2009)

^^ haha maybe. they're totally back in style, at least in the hipster scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, I have a problem...does anyone know how to make my plastic frames have not such a huge glare? I feel like everything reflects off of them and I end up just looking super dorky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do I need to get the frames replaced?


----------



## metal_romantic (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funkychik02* 

 
_I used to wear the hugest geeky glasses when I was 6. They had an E.T logo on them. People laughed, but I was ahead of my time?!_

 
For a time when I was 6, I wore a pair of red plastic frames that I unearthed from only-God-knows-where. They had no lenses. I didn't need glasses- I just thought they were cool. They were pretty nerdy. I guess I was ahead of my time too.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Ok, I have a problem...does anyone know how to make my plastic frames have not such a huge glare? I feel like everything reflects off of them and I end up just looking super dorky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do I need to get the frames replaced?_

 
You can get an anti-glare coating. It might be possible to have this done on your existing lenses if you don't need new ones apart from the glare problem but the coating is often included in the price of new lenses.


----------



## Dollfaced (Jun 22, 2009)

I love them.. but i don't wear them as much as i wish i could. 
don't know if these count, but here are my favorite =)





please, excuse the finger. haha


----------



## luvsic (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_You can get an anti-glare coating. It might be possible to have this done on your existing lenses if you don't need new ones apart from the glare problem but the coating is often included in the price of new lenses._

 
Thank you!!

I paid 14 dollars for my glasses and since I'm only really going to be wearing them as an accessory than for sight, do you know how much this will cost? Or is it DIY?


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jun 23, 2009)

i reallyyy dont like them


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_I paid 14 dollars for my glasses and since I'm only really going to be wearing them as an accessory than for sight, do you know how much this will cost?_

 
The (UK) optician I go to currently charges about £20/$33 for the coating. I think it's worth it since I need my glasses all the time but maybe not so much if you don't. It's an option though and this photo apparently shows the difference in appearance - the centre has the coating and the rest doesn't.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_The (UK) optician I go to currently charges about £20/$33 for the coating. I think it's worth it since I need my glasses all the time but maybe not so much if you don't. It's an option though and this photo apparently shows the difference in appearance - the centre has the coating and the rest doesn't.




_

 
Oooh goodness that's a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it makes a HUGE different. See, I'd just prefer an anti-glare coating because there really is a huge glare on the glasses and they then truely look...well, HORRIBLY geeky in a way I don't want *sigh*...I'd prefer them to look like the girls in the pictures posted here. But if i don't use them for vision 33 bucks really is pushing it. Especially since they're made of plastic. I'm not really sure what to do. Do you recommend anything else? Is there any way I could do it myself for cheaper?

And Dollface...aww your frames are heart shaped...those are cute.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Do you recommend anything else? Is there any way I could do it myself for cheaper?_

 
I'm really not sure, sorry. I've always had this done by my optician and I haven't heard of any DIY solutions. Good luck if you find a way of trying it out, though!


----------



## 06290714 (Jun 24, 2009)

i hate it.

i have black framed glasses that are prescribed cause i have horrible vision. & will wear my regular framed 2nd pair of glasses now because i hate getting the "are those real or fake?".."is that the new fashion thing?"

on these "geek chic glasses" they've got that plastic fake look to them and are completely oversized.


----------



## User38 (Jun 24, 2009)

I love geek glasses..lol.  I have bought myself a cheap pair in black and will be putting in my lenses.. maybe I will have the courage to post a pic!!


----------



## kelcia (Jun 25, 2009)

Uhm, I desperately don't need glasses however,
I've been looking into buying a pair of plastic ones (like legit horn-rimmed thick black glasses) and I finally found a pair but last night forever21 put a pair on their site.. so i'm assuming it's going to become a big trend..
III think i'm going to buy them and call them 'reading glasses'


----------



## luvsic (Jun 25, 2009)

^ hm, I don't know if it'll necessarily become a mainstream trend, because most people who live around my area don't wear them. I was guessing, and I could be completely off, that it's more popular in the LA scene, with certain celebrities and possibly the high fashion scene. Either way, I find them fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am still trying to decide what to do with the huge glare in my glasses though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love them but it's getting really annoying...

HerGreyness, you should take a picture!!


----------



## shea_47 (Jun 27, 2009)

I live in Northern Ontario and the trend has not caught on at allllll here. I wore my geek glasses to work today and people were giving me funny looks all day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well. I like the geek chic thing. 






Please excuse the ratty hair/makeup. This was from last night when I got home after a bonfire at 2 am.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my god, you look so freakin' adorable!! Are those prescribed glasses? (there's no glare, which is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  

Yeah, I live down in the south in the US....the trend DEFINITELY has not caught on here. I don't think it ever will, either


----------



## shea_47 (Jun 28, 2009)

Nope, they're not prescription, they're actually from American Eagle about a month ago...there were 3 pairs of these in the display when I bought them, and the other two pairs were still sitting there when I cruised the mall yesterday...


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I would LOVE to find a pair of cateye-style glasses!  It's time for me to get a new prescription and although I've already purchased Bebe's Cookie from an online retailer, I'm not totally happy with them.  I wish they were larger (I've got a round face).  Anyone seen any nice ones anywhere lately?


----------



## luvsic (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shea_47* 

 
_Nope, they're not prescription, they're actually from American Eagle about a month ago...there were 3 pairs of these in the display when I bought them, and the other two pairs were still sitting there when I cruised the mall yesterday..._

 
I think I actually like yours more than mine! How much were they? Mine has a really, REALLY bad glare, one that kind of makes me look like an buggy-eyed alien (lol, it's hard to describe) so I am not too happy with how the lenses are kind of "rounded" instead of just flat, like yours. I was just in a hurry to buy some because I thought I wouldn't be able to find them anywhere else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sigh, should have waited.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 2, 2009)

You girls are lucky you look gorgeous in these glasses. As much as I like them, I can't wear them because my head is quite asymmetrical and one side of the ear hook needs to be shorter than the other. Also, they are heavy and I wear glasses all day everyday, and I prefer lightweight ones.


----------



## ksaelee (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/p...4603691&ref=nf

that's mine..it's the more rectangular framed ones...and yes i do need them for my eyesight


----------



## ksaelee (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I think I would LOVE to find a pair of cateye-style glasses! It's time for me to get a new prescription and although I've already purchased Bebe's Cookie from an online retailer, I'm not totally happy with them. I wish they were larger (I've got a round face). Anyone seen any nice ones anywhere lately?_

 

I love love love D&G glasses...i bought mine 2 months ago @ lenscrafters...got a mighty nice discount too from my insurance...  i have a round face too...and my glasses are smaller rectangular frames...i saw some huge "GEEK" ones though...they were cute on my bf but not me...


----------



## Navessa (Jul 8, 2009)

LOVE THEM!

here's the first pair i bought (almost 5 yrs ago):





(reminds me of drew carey).


----------



## luvsic (Jul 9, 2009)

ksalee, i can't see the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aww you ladies look great in your glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wore mine out in public today!! Trust me, I got a lot of O________O looks ll...but I don't care, they're awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my friend who met me at the mall actually complimented them! It's more hipster than I usually dress so my old co-workers were surprised, but they liked them...and I loved wearing them, they're so unique!


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Yeah, I live down in the south in the US....the trend DEFINITELY has not caught on here. I don't think it ever will, either _

 
I think it really depends on where you live!! I live & go to school in North Carolina, and I've seen more than a few people wear geek-chic glasses.  I for one have prescriptions that are very fun & nerdy-looking.  My dad called me elvis (costello) when he saw them for the first time.  I love them!!


----------



## fillintheblank (Jul 25, 2009)

My boyfriend wears them, he went to the place he shops for his glasses, picked out a pair of plain black Ray Ban wayfarers and asked them to put his prescription lenses in them. I HATED them at first, I thought they looked ridiculous but now I love them! This is me wearing them, wishing I could also pull them off. I think they're cute, but they just don't go with what I usually wear/my style. BTW we live near NYC, I think its easier to pull these off around here...


----------



## luvsic (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroerin* 

 
_I think it really depends on where you live!! I live & go to school in North Carolina, and I've seen more than a few people wear geek-chic glasses.  I for one have prescriptions that are very fun & nerdy-looking.  My dad called me elvis (costello) when he saw them for the first time.  I love them!!_

 
bahaha XD that's awesome. unfortunately on a college campus people tend to dress down a lot...i don't really care though, I've worn them out in public more than a few times. To class though, we'll see about that :X I should be an LA major instead of a business one (I wanted to do English...but bahhh. Oh well) I need to wear makeup though or else my eyes just get lost in them for some reason!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 27, 2009)

no. i don't like it.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Jul 31, 2009)

I looove my glasses! I thought of them as 'geek chic' when I bought them... Fiance says they're porn glasses.

Typical man.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm a geek and by extention any glasses I wear are therefore geek chic.


----------



## kelcia (Jul 31, 2009)

I am a super large fan of these glasses, i need to find myself a pair.


----------



## luvsic (Aug 1, 2009)

amberelizabeth, hahahah of course, just like a man to think of those glasses in that way...but hey they do look hot on you!

I've discovered that I can't wear my glasses without wearing pretty heavy eyemakeup, because my eyes look too alien-like if I just wear them plain :/ odd, I know, but the lenses on my glasses aren't flat, and it kind of makes my eyes look funny without makeup on...


----------



## trulynicole (Aug 1, 2009)

LOVE this 
cute glasses everyone


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 5, 2009)

I SO love them. I wanted a pair of my Ray Ban Wayfarer as optical glasses, but for some freakin reason they couldn't do it. So now I gotta pair of Diesel glasses. They don't suck, but they're not what I'd looove to have.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 5, 2009)

I think they're fine as long as 1) They have lenses, and 2) They have a prescription


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 5, 2009)

I think that the trend is okay, there are much worse trends right now. It hasn't caught on around here though.


----------



## fillintheblank (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_I SO love them. I wanted a pair of my Ray Ban Wayfarer as optical glasses, but for some freakin reason they couldn't do it. So now I gotta pair of Diesel glasses. They don't suck, but they're not what I'd looove to have._

 
Aw that's not cool, that's exactly what my boyfriend had done at lenscrafters, I wonder why they said they couldn't do it?


----------



## ctownqueen (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_




I SO love them. I wanted a pair of my Ray Ban Wayfarer as optical glasses, but for some freakin reason they couldn't do it. So now I gotta pair of Diesel glasses. They don't suck, but they're not what I'd looove to have._

 


i love the ones Scarlett is wearing in that pic!! I want them now!


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 5, 2009)

everybody in new york has those "geek" glasses even those who dont even wear glasses. personally, its a trend that people follow and i think the next thing is suspenders haha. here in tokyo, i see a lot of fashion to die for and ive seen ray bans on men but not as prescription glasses.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a huge thing for geeky guys. I think big nerdy glass, and most glasses in general (let's not be silly, I'm not into the pedophile glasses) are sexy.

But I want a hardcore, born a nerd, die a nerd type. Not someone who does it because it's trendy. I don't think there's anything wrong with that, but I like my nerds authentic.


----------

